# John O'Groats to Ullapool



## Rav2012 (May 9, 2013)

Hi, my husband and I are really enjoying the freedom of motorhoming, we got our small swift  last year and explored northern Spain and Portugal last September, we are off to Scotland soon, I'm going to have a go at downloading the POI's after this, any recommendations for special places along  the route from John O' Groats to Ullapool?


----------



## jakekelly (May 9, 2013)

depends which way you go ,i would recomend stopping at lairg,


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (May 9, 2013)

*Highlands*



Rav2012 said:


> Hi, my husband and I are really enjoying the freedom of motorhoming, we got our small swift  last year and explored northern Spain and Portugal last September, we are off to Scotland soon, I'm going to have a go at downloading the POI's after this, any recommendations for special places along  the route from John O' Groats to Ullapool?



Hi There are loads of places to stop one of our all time favorites is on the John of Groats side of the Kyle of Tounge just on the left as you reach the water its a fantastic place,  do the by road from Unerpool to Lochinvar,  below Ullerpool  we have stayed many a night at Gruinhard Bay further down at Poolewe turn right and go down to Cove at the end  Loch Ewe look at the Memorial to the Russian convoy sailors read the one from the American Navy, all the right turns here are worth the trip Mellon Udrigle, Mellon Charles, Melvaig all well worth the trip, going down to Cove there is a small site on the shore you pay at the house up the road.
Enjoy your trip I hope it keeps fine for you.

Alf


----------



## james1508 (May 9, 2013)

Rav2012 said:


> Hi, my husband and I are really enjoying the freedom of motorhoming, we got our small swift  last year and explored northern Spain and Portugal last September, we are off to Scotland soon, I'm going to have a go at downloading the POI's after this, any recommendations for special places along  the route from John O' Groats to Ullapool?



Kyle of Tongue is a very scenic spot looking to Ben Loyal. Tongue, Lairg, UK - Google Maps

 I would head west to Durness and follow the road to Ullapool, stopping at Sandwoodbay if your ok for the 8 mile return walk to the beach. Good wildcamp site spot there too with a water POI and toilet. Donation box for the Jon Muir trust. 






This is a great spot too   Grummore - Google Maps



sandwood bay - Google Maps  Sandwood bay car park, other beaches in the area too to explore 



All on the POI file too.

Enjoy

James


----------



## shortcircuit (May 9, 2013)

Words of warning or you will be doomed, doomed.  You are coming into a most beautiful part of Britain.  Ensure your fuel tanks are filled to the brim at all times as you may have to travel 40 miles between fuel stations.  Tesco's Super Store in Thurso does not open until 9 am on a Sunday so get your stocks in beforehand.  Once you have visited you will forget Spain and Portugal.

Whatever enjoy :have fun:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (May 12, 2013)

We did a motor bike tour of Western Scotland last year, and are itching to go back again this year, exactly the same route as we did on the bike, but this time we'll be in the van.
Only difference to the op is that we did it the opposite way from Fort Willaim, over to Sky, then over Applecross to camp at Toridon. From there we went to J o G, via Ullapool, and the views and places to stop where brill, hence why where gonna take the van instead of the bike this year. We're also thinking of trying to take a small kyac with us to explore little in-lets if possible, can't wait till June 30th, when after work we'll hit the road.!!

jt


----------



## Rav2012 (May 15, 2013)

Alf 1 said:


> Hi There are loads of places to stop one of our all time favorites is on the John of Groats side of the Kyle of Tounge just on the left as you reach the water its a fantastic place,  do the by road from Unerpool to Lochinvar,  below Ullerpool  we have stayed many a night at Gruinhard Bay further down at Poolewe turn right and go down to Cove at the end  Loch Ewe look at the Memorial to the Russian convoy sailors read the one from the American Navy, all the right turns here are worth the trip Mellon Udrigle, Mellon Charles, Melvaig all well worth the trip, going down to Cove there is a small site on the shore you pay at the house up the road.
> Enjoy your trip I hope it keeps fine for you.
> 
> Alf[/QU
> ...


----------



## Rav2012 (May 15, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> Words of warning or you will be doomed, doomed.  You are coming into a most beautiful part of Britain.  Ensure your fuel tanks are filled to the brim at all times as you may have to travel 40 miles between fuel stations.  Tesco's Super Store in Thurso does not open until 9 am on a Sunday so get your stocks in beforehand.  Once you have visited you will forget Spain and Portugal.
> 
> Whatever enjoy :have fun:



 nice one! thanks for your reply


----------



## Rav2012 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Just got back!*

Having just got back from our three week trip I wanted to say how great all the tips I received were. We had some brilliant wild camping and found Scotland to be very motorhome friendly!


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Jun 27, 2013)

Beware parking at The John Muir Trust Car Park for Sandwood Bay. If your rig is large the Ranger objects to you taking up parking space.
 I complained about their attitude.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jun 27, 2013)

What is large?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 28, 2013)

How long is a piece of String ?


----------



## james1508 (Jun 28, 2013)

Arrachogaidh said:


> Beware parking at The John Muir Trust Car Park for Sandwood Bay. If your rig is large the Ranger objects to you taking up parking space.
> I complained about their attitude.



Although my van is only 6 mtr, we had no issues there in April , we spent two nights there and the Ranger was quite friendly and even offered to sell us some rabbit ! 

Just point out that you have donated in the cash box on the toilet block (as long as the donation is cash :lol-053:    )


----------



## Firefox (Jun 28, 2013)

Balnakiel Bay near Durness. 

Droman Pier car park

Thurso Quayside

I second the Kyle of Tongue Causeway Carpark too.

Loads of places though, you will see and find your own favourites.


----------



## Team Incredible (Jun 28, 2013)

Its not on the POI and we havent been back up since we bought our van but you can stay in the car parks on the A894 which runs down the north west to Ullapool. There is a lovely car park just north of the bridge at Kylesku and the views all ways are glorious. We are hoping to make it back up there this summer, now we wont be tied to a cottage.

There are lots of little bits you could just take yourself off the main road and park up on the coast, depends how big your van is on really

Have fun we love that part of the country


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 28, 2013)

Firefox said:


> *Balnakiel Bay near Durness. *
> 
> Droman Pier car park
> 
> ...





Do you mean by the Golf Club or near the Church and Graveyard ?

We got some " Grief " off one of the Golfers earlier this year.  He then parked his car and made it very very difficult for us to get out.

We had no intention of staying and had only nipped down there for a quick brew after going to Cocoa Mountain for the wife to " Get Her Fix ".


----------

